# add friend or foe



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

can the option of when you a friend to your list be the option of ading a REAL name possible?

would be good to remeber names of peeps 

just an idea :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> can the option of when you a friend to your list be the option of ading a REAL name possible?
> 
> would be good to remeber names of peeps
> 
> just an idea :wink:


Yeh sounds like a good idea Keith mate


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Very good idea i am C**p at remembering names. :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Very good idea i am C**p at remembering names. :roll:


I can not remember what your real name is daz :roll: `


----------

